# Issues with the vaccum Anti-pollution



## Rusty1971 (Nov 28, 2004)

i have a 2001 nissan maxima..
I was driving around and I engine service soon light came on.. Went to the nissan garage and they advised me that it was my vaccum to the anti pollution system. But they say. It 's not part of my warranty... Is that true...


Please help they say it's about 700$$..

Rusty1971..


----------

